# clorhidrato



## typicalst

How would you translate the word "clorhidrato"? Please explain.


----------



## lily8

I'd translate it as *chloridrate*


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hi Typicalst,

Welcome to the forums!

The English word that I've seen is "hydrochloride". However, just to be sure, could you post the entire sentence in which "clorhidrato" occurs?

I hope this is useful.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## Bil

Casi, Lily.  _Hydrochloride_


----------



## lily8

Bil said:
			
		

> Casi, Lily. _Hydrochloride_


 
I actually googled it... but oops   Thanx for the correction, Bil!


----------



## Mr Chu

typicalst said:
			
		

> How would you translate the word "clorhidrato"? Please explain.



hydrochloride = clorhidrato / / chloride = cloruro


----------



## lily8

Now... I've been left doubting... How would you translate *chloridrate*, Bil?


----------



## swyves

It seems to be that chloridrate is a rarely used term that means the same: -HCl


----------



## lily8

swyves said:
			
		

> It seems to be that chloridrate is a rarely used term that means the same: -HCl


 

*So... does it mean they're synonyms?*


----------



## swyves

I also note that every mention of the word "chloridrate" that I can find in English is from a text written by someone whose native language is not English -- typically Italians.


----------



## Mr Chu

It seems that the logical translation would be "clorhidrato" but as far as I know there´s no such a "chloridrate" word in english; the right thing would be chlorhydrate = clorhidrato (HCl), but once I searched for this word and never found it; so the accepted term es hydrochloride


----------



## lily8

swyves said:
			
		

> I also note that every mention of the word "chloridrate" that I can find in English is from a text written by someone whose native language is not English -- typically Italians.


 
Oh, that's very interesting...


----------



## Ed the Editor

swyves said:
			
		

> It seems to be that chloridrate is a rarely used term that means the same: -HCl


Hi Typicalst and Swyves,

Actually, HCl ("hydrogen chloride" or "hydrochloric acid") is different than "hydrochloride".

This Web page from Princeton University defines "hydrochloride" as "a complex consisting of an organic base in association with hydrogen chloride".

I hope this is useful.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## swyves

That's why I put the dash in from of the HCl -- I'm a biochemist/molecular biologist.


----------



## Bil

Hi Lily

I've been sweating bullets trying to find a Spanish translation for _'chloridrate,'_ hoping I didn't contradict you without having first investigated thoroughly.  I've had no luck, and it seems that the word _'chloridrate'_ never stands alone.  Anyway, now I wish I would have simply kept my big, fat mouth shut.

Saludos


----------



## lily8

Bil said:
			
		

> Hi Lily
> 
> I've been sweating bullets trying to find a Spanish translation for _'chloridrate,'_ hoping I didn't contradict you without having first investigated thoroughly. I've had no luck, and it seems that the word _'chloridrate'_ never stands alone. Anyway, now I wish I would have simply kept my big, fat mouth shut.
> 
> Saludos


 

No problem, Bil  

Saludos!


----------



## typicalst

So, would it be okay to say methamphetamine hydrochloride? It's a research about drugs.


----------



## swyves

Yes it would.


----------

